# Maridor



## annas88p (22. November 2010)

Hallo Leute,

Ich wollte mal fragen wo man Maggi Maridor kaufen kann.Oder gibt es das gar nicht mehr?? Selbst auf der Maggi Homepage war nichts zu finden. Ich hab auch schon bei Kaufland geguckt aber dort war es nicht zu finden. Schonmal im voraus danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (22. November 2010)

*AW: Maridor*



annas88p schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen wo man Maggi Maridor kaufen kann.Oder gibt es das gar nicht mehr?? Selbst auf der Maggi Homepage war nichts zu finden. Ich hab auch schon bei Kaufland geguckt aber dort war es nicht zu finden. Schonmal im voraus danke für die Antworten.



naja, Google, 5. Ergebnis:
http://www.amazon.de/Maggi-Maridor-W%C3%BCrzmischung-Fisch-350g/dp/B003U2DDGS
(was man mittlerweile bei Amazon so alles bekommt....)


und Google-Shopping: http://www.google.de/products?q=Mag...ent=firefox-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wf


----------



## Janbr (22. November 2010)

*AW: Maridor*

@annas88p

Maridor gibt es natuerlich noch. Warum du es nicht findest liegt daran, das es ein Produkt von nestle Professional ist und z.B. in Deutschland unter dem Namen Maggi vertrieben wird. Die Produkte von Nestle Professional (wie der name schon vermuten laesst) findet man aber nicht im Supermarkt sondern fuer die Grosskueche.

http://www.nestlefoodservices.de/food.asp?n=4&pcid=61&pid=407

Also entweder du hasst Zugang zu Laeden wie Metro oder du fraegst deinen Wirt ob er dir was mitbringt.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (24. November 2010)

*AW: Maridor*

@annas88p
prinzipiell darf ja jeder nach seinem Geschmack würzen; ich möchte nur einen vorsichtigen Einwurf machen:
diese 'Würzmischungen' enthalten ALLE Geschmacksverstärker, die auch manchmal als Hefeextrakt usw. benannt werden. Es gibt Hinweise, dass solche Stoffe nachteilig für die Ernährung sind, wenn sie ständig benutzt werden (Allergien). Zugegeben allein die Dosis ist entscheidend. Und  ausser bei Pangasius oder Tilapia, die eigentlich nach nichts schmecken, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen geschmacklich mit diesem Pulver zu punkten. Ich bin bei manchen Rezepten ohnehin überrascht, welche Hammergewürze für sehr feine Fischsorten zum Einsatz kommen. Halt Ansichtssache, aber ich möchte, dass man am Geschmack den Fisch erkennt.
Zur Frage, wo es das gibt, kann ich leider nichts beitragen.
nix für ungut Schwefi


----------



## Janbr (26. November 2010)

*AW: Maridor*

@Schwedenfischer

Das stimmt so nicht, in Deutschland muss Geschmacksverstaerker als solcher gekennzeichnet sein. Die Deklarationspflicht in Deutschland geht sogar weiter und dem Stoff muss seine "Gruppenzugehoerigkeit" (z.B. Farbstoff, Geschmacksverstaerker etc.) vorangestellt werden.

Wird einem Salat z.b. rote Beete als Zutat beigegeben, reicht der Inhaltsstoff rote Beete. Dient die Rote Beete auschliesslich dem Faerben, so muss angegeben sein Farbstoff rote Beete Saft oder gefaerbt mit roter Beete.

Aber wenn man sich das LFGB genauer ansieht und das mit einigen Lebensmitteldeklarationen vergleicht, dann kann man in der Realitaet einiges entdecken. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (30. November 2010)

*AW: Maridor*

Hallo Jan,
was soll an meinen nicht stimmen? Lies einfach mal die Zutatenliste auf den entsprechenden Tüten von Maggi, Knorr und Konsorten. Besonders interessant sind die, wo groß auf die Frontseite ein Stempel aufgedrückt wurde  "Ohne Geschmacksverstärker" und in der Zutatenliste steht u.a. Hefeextrakt. Ja, dieser Hefeextrakt besteht zum größten Teil aus Natriumglutamat und was ist das? Dieser Schxxxx wird eben nicht immer explizit genannt und die Verbraucher werden für blöd gehalten. Der Gesetzgeber hat natürlich einiges verfügt, aber es halten sich nicht alle dran. Bei Maridor/Fondor oder wie das Zeug auch immer genannt wird sollte man die Augen ganz aufmachen und wenn nötig eine Lupe verwenden.
LG Schwefi


----------



## Janbr (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Maridor*

Naja, ob die Lebensmittelindustrie imme "ehrlich" ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt, aber ob Spitzenwerte zwischen 5 - 8% Glutamat als der groesste Teil bezeichnet werden kann, steht auch auf einem anderen Blatt.

Uebrigens enthalten auch andere Lebensmittel Glutamat, z.B Tomaten.

Gruss

Jan


----------

